# Burris optics



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i have a RM 700 VSF 22-250. i just recently perchased a sako 42 in 338. lapua. i was going to put the night force scope i just ordered on the VSF but i desided to put it on the sako because it will reach out farther. and im glad i made the decision because its a sweet set up. My question is...how are Burris scopes. it would be goin on the VSF.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

plenty for a 22-250.

They are decent. Which one do you have your eye on?

xdeano


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

hey deano, sorry i havent gotn back to ya. havent been on much. well i want yer honest imput should i go wth burris er not? ill get you a message sent tonight on the price of the TRG 42. oh and by the way i dont think i have the money for the program for the 42


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've got a 4.5-14x42 Burris Fullfield II and have been very happy with it. Has held zero and is clear and crisp.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I think a burris on a 22-250 is plenty. I have the cheapest scope I have on my 22-250 and it is less than a burris. I just use it for coyotes and prairie dogs. I'm glad you are dedicating the NF to the 42. My honest opinion, go with it, Nikon makes good scopes as well. Heck there are a lot of companies out there that make good scopes for a decent price. Burris is right in line though.

xdeano


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have 5 burris scopes and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Have used several Burris scopes before and found no problems with any of them. Good quality scopes and stood up to the recoil of my .338 RUM several hundred rounds worth with no flaws.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Another vote for Burris here. Have had a few and they did a fine job. For the quality that you get the price is unbeatable IMO. I would and will probably be ordering another one in the future.


----------

